# 121st Bn Western Irish



## Darrell (9 Jan 2001)

I am searching for information on the 121st Bn Western Irish, specifically casulities sustained in WWI


----------



## reg1 (10 Jan 2001)

THE BATTALION WAS RAISED AND MOBILIZED IN NEW WESTMINSTER UNDER THE AUTHORITY OF G.O.151DEC.22ND 1915.THE BATTALION SAILED AUGUST14TH, 1916 UNDER THE COMMAND OF LT-COL. A.W. McLELAN WITH A STRENGTH OF 32 OFFICERS AND 1,033 OTHER RANKS .IN ENGLAND THE BATTALION WAS ABSORBED INTO THE 16TH RESERVE BATTALION. IT WAS DISBANDED SEPT. 15TH 192O.  THE BEST WAY TO FIND OUT ABOUT CASUALTIES IS  TO TRY TO GET THE BATTALION DIARIES AT THE NATIONAL ARCHIVES  IN OTTAWA. BECAUSE WHEN THE BATTALION WAS ABSORBED INTO THE 16TH RESERVE AFTER THE MEN WERE PROBABLY SEPERATED INTO OTHER BATTALIONS IN FRANCE. ALSO ASK OTTAWA FOR THE HISTORY OF THE BATTALION THY MAY HELP THERE TOO. I HOPE THAT I HELPED   UBIQUE


----------



## Ron B (18 Jan 2001)

Another way to identify original members of the 121st battalion would be to watch for their soldiers numbers in any battalion histories you may find. The battalion Rolls would identify the wounded and KIA. When a battalion or unit was authorized, a block of Regimental Series Numbers were allotted. Each N.C.O. and man were given one of these numbers. The number would remain with him for the full period of his service. A man on transfer from one unit to another did not change his regimental number. A regimental number once allotted was not used again even if the man was discharged. The number would remain dead. Numbers allotted to the 121st Battalion were 760001-763000. This is from a small book by Edward H. Wigney titled, "Serial Numbers of the C.E.F.", ISBN 0-9680750-0-2. Hope this helps.
Best regards
Ron B


----------



## Bill Alexander (20 Jan 2001)

Darrell to further assist in  your research, the 121st was absorbed by the 16th Reserve Bn which in turn was absorbed by the 1st Reserve Bn in Feb of 1918. (Sister bns of the 16th were the 103rd, 121st, and 225th.)  When absorbed by the 1st Reserve Bn , the sister bns became the 30th, 143rd, 158th, and 238th Bns. All of these were western Canadian units. Of most importance to your request is the fact that the 1st Reserve Bn sent reinforcements to the  7th, 29th and 72nd Bns CEF. In youre search for casualties to the 121st, follow Ron B‘s advice and check the casualty rolls for these units, cross-referencing with the service number of the 121st. 
Another tack to follow is to find the mobilization area and check the memorials and cenotaphs in the local recruiting area for original members of the 121st.


----------



## Darrell (26 Jan 2001)

Hi Bill,
Many thanks for your response.  The information was most valuable.  I deeply appreciate your time and effort.
Cheers, Darrell


----------



## Darrell (26 Jan 2001)

Hi Ron,
Many thanks for your information.  It truly amazes me what people write books about, but thank God for them or we would never be able to find out this information.  Much appreciated.
Cheers, Darrell


----------

